# Continental Cyclocross Speed Tubeless?



## mummer43 (May 8, 2011)

I'm setting up my new wheels - Stans Grails with Chris King hubs - and I'd really like to run the Cyclocross Speed. Has anyone used these tires in a tubeless setup?

continental bicycle Cyclocross Speed


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

mummer43 said:


> I'm setting up my new wheels - Stans Grails with Chris King hubs - and I'd really like to run the Cyclocross Speed. Has anyone used these tires in a tubeless setup?
> 
> continental bicycle Cyclocross Speed


I don't think it would work. They are not tubeless ready and they fit pretty loose in my experience.


----------



## zephxiii (Nov 22, 2013)

Schwalbe G-One looks pretty similar, tubeless ready, but $$. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## alfalund (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you do it? Have a new set of Conti CX Speed and new DT wheels, so will give it a shot - unless somebody has negative first hand experience ..


----------



## mummer43 (May 8, 2011)

alfalund said:


> Did you do it? Have a new set of Conti CX Speed and new DT wheels, so will give it a shot - unless somebody has negative first hand experience ..


Yes I did it and it worked just fine. Rode the whole summer last year. The only issue is that you can’t go over about 50psi. They are great for gravel. Worked great with my Stans rims


----------



## alfalund (Mar 14, 2006)

That’s what I thought. Thanks a million ..


----------

